# colibri lighter/cutter



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Found one for $19 looks in good shape, it jas a leather case thats usable but rough. Cant find amything on it, anyone know if its worth the price? i dont NEED it. Lol. But if its a good deal why not? Any info would be great.

The number on bottom is 26700


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

never seen anything like that but its damn nice.. i say take the chance on it


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

Even though it's a Colibri, the WOW factor makes it worth 19.00. Go for it..


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Tough call. Colibri's are hit or miss. So i took a chance. Bad idea. Lol. It doesnt work. No butane is coming out. He told me if it didnt work i can take it back. But im sill dissapointed. Wonder if i could fix it myself?


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

call or email colibri and see if they could instruct you on how to possibly restore it before returning it


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Dude I hate Colibri and that's cool enough I would buy it


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Dude I hate Colibri and that's cool enough I would buy it


hahaha this is the exact thought process that went through my head when i saw it the noticed it was colibri lol


----------



## castaweb (Apr 24, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Dude I hate Colibri and that's cool enough I would buy it


This ^^^ I have had piss poor luck with Colibri but this thing is just plain cool.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Colibri's always look nice, but are just polished turds...


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Do you get any spark with it? I fix lighters all the time and fix those that most deem unfixable. If you get a spark then you are well on your way to getting it fixed in a hurry. There should be some small screws to open it up..take some compressed air and blow the 'critters' out...ensure that the seals are where they need to be..aren't crimped or cracked and check for any tubing that is loose. If everything looks good then use compressed air around the jet...is that a flint I see on the top? If it is replace that...recharge the lighter with a little fuel...purge thoroughly and then turn the adjustment screw all the way down...keep purging until you don't hear any hissing sound...keep the adjustment on low...refill using the best fuel available and ensure when you recharge that there isn't ANY blowback at all...for about 8 seconds...wait for 3 seconds and repeat. Turn the valve at least 1/4 to the positive and wait for at least 5 minutes for the fuel to reach room temp..try and light..if nothing turn the valve another 1/4 turn and try again. If it doesn't work I'll buy it for $15. lol


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Very cool...that looks like something 007 would carry around in his pocket. I say it was a good investment and with some help you could have a helluva nice cigar tool.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

I dont normally give a crap about colibri either. Dad had nothing but troubke iut if them when i was growing up. He gave more away then a shop could sell. But i couldnt resist on this one.



Cigary said:


> Do you get any spark with it? I fix lighters all the time and fix those that most deem unfixable. If you get a spark then you are well on your way to getting it fixed in a hurry. There should be some small screws to open it up..take some compressed air and blow the 'critters' out...ensure that the seals are where they need to be..aren't crimped or cracked and check for any tubing that is loose. If everything looks good then use compressed air around the jet...is that a flint I see on the top? If it is replace that...recharge the lighter with a little fuel...purge thoroughly and then turn the adjustment screw all the way down...keep purging until you don't hear any hissing sound...keep the adjustment on low...refill using the best fuel available and ensure when you recharge that there isn't ANY blowback at all...for about 8 seconds...wait for 3 seconds and repeat. Turn the valve at least 1/4 to the positive and wait for at least 5 minutes for the fuel to reach room temp..try and light..if nothing turn the valve another 1/4 turn and try again. If it doesn't work I'll buy it for $15. lol


Sorry i didnt get back sooner. It is flint. The flint sparks quite well. However, here doesnt seem to be any butane coming out. I found one screw on bottom. Removed it. But could find any more. Cant figure out how to get it apart. Any suggestions?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

gibson_es said:


> I dont normally give a crap about colibri either. Dad had nothing but troubke iut if them when i was growing up. He gave more away then a shop could sell. But i couldnt resist on this one.
> 
> Sorry i didnt get back sooner. It is flint. The flint sparks quite well. However, here doesnt seem to be any butane coming out. I found one screw on bottom. Removed it. But could find any more. Cant figure out how to get it apart. Any suggestions?


I'd have to see it up close and personal...there has to be screws to open it up..tiny jeweler screws somewhere..top or bottom.


----------



## Tank997 (Aug 20, 2011)

k-morelli said:


> call or email colibri and see if they could instruct you on how to possibly restore it before returning it


Recently bought a "Reload Colibri lighter" on C-bid, I liked it at first but it only lit about four cigars before the fuel ran out. Okay second fuel tube came in the pack so I switched it out and no light at all, I was like :boxing: I played with it and after a day the fuel in the second tub was gone.

Very upset, I emailed Colibri customer service directly from their web site and received a response the next day. I was, in fact, surprised they even responded to my email.

Long story short they sent me two new lighters and fuel refill packs, which I received today, that should last for months.

I know a lot of people have had issues with the Colibri products but my experience with their customer service was first rate compared to most companies.

I work in a business where CS is a top priority so I know good and bad when I see it. I have to give Colibri an A+ in my case! I don't work in the cigar business so I know I did not get any preferential treatment.

You may have issues with some of their products but they at least listen and respond to customer concerns IMO!

Tom


----------



## vinceq1965 (May 12, 2012)

Tank, what ever happened with your $19 colibri? Did you ever get it to work? I just ran across a picture of it and it looks cool!


----------

